# Transgender prepper website



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

he-she-prepper.com


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Let them have there own bathroom ,, " Transgender Only " ,, be done with it .. I just lost my breakfast .:grey:


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

You don't have to cross-dress to cross-train on essential skills. I can cook. My wife can shoot. It's a good thing.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

Nothing all that bizarre.

Learning to make a meal is useful. Going back to college times when I ate some pretty poor (cheap!) food
I realized how much I could benefit from learning a few kitchen skills. So...I DID! Later, when I wanted to
go backpacking, I didn't have a lot of money, but my girlfriend had a top of the line sewing machine. She 
let me use it to make myself (and I had to make one for HER TOO!) a down jacket, gaiters, wind pants, 
down vest, and so on. I still have them some 30 years later...a fact I attribute to quality construction. I
wound up using that machine more than she did!

Later, I went to Gunsite, and took my wife along! She LOVED it! Learned to shoot well in the process.
When I buy a new gun, she wants me to get one for her too! Not a bad situation really. Makes good sense
if you ponder it, though it is more costly. I feel fine knowing that she's my backup. She often reminds me 
from time to time that we need to go shooting. I love that woman!

I think it's difficult to make a credible argument otherwise.

Grim


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I come back to this? Goot Lord...


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Slippy said:


> I come back to this? Goot Lord...


hey, he's your attorney


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Illini Warrior said:


> hey, he's your attorney


Its the whole "Beggars--Choosers" thing...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I come back to this? Goot Lord...


I think I would investigate your attorney a little further there Slip. I think he may be playing in the wrong sand box.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Nooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I guess I fit into the description, I cook, grocery shop, do laundry, dishes, sewing, floors, dusting (with Swiffer), windows, lawn, firewood, automotive repairs, oil changes, make the money and try to work at being retired, all the others get in the way of the last..


----------



## studenygreg (Dec 24, 2015)

Tell them to go funk themselves.


----------

